# Williams shucker



## APBcustoms (Jan 28, 2015)

My dad has been wanting a Williams oyster knife so for Christmas we ordered him one. It came yesterday and it's beautiful.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2015)

Very cool. I just looked em up....pretty interesting reads on him.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 28, 2015)

What? you didn't make it? Just kidding, nice gift!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2015)

The tip is off-center quite a bit - I'd ask for a refund.


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 28, 2015)

thats the reflection of the light lol bad picture


Kevin said:


> The tip is off-center quite a bit - I'd ask for a refund.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 28, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> thats the reflection of the light lol bad picture



Just kidding I went and looked and it's definitely off center lol.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> Just kidding I went and looked and it's definitely off center lol.



It won't affect the use lol - it's a beautiful knife and a great present.


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 28, 2015)

Kevin said:


> It won't affect the use lol - it's a beautiful knife and a great present.



yeah definitely plus he will never notice it haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nowski (Jan 28, 2015)

Wish I could have made him one. I could have given you a little Wood Bartet discount.


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 28, 2015)

Nowski said:


> Wish I could have made him one. I could have given you a little Wood Bartet discount.



i think we will be getting one with the bottle opener from you as a actual one to use

Reactions: Like 1


----------

